# Phrag. Ecuagenera Dream ‘Strawberry Moon’ HCC/AOS



## mccallen (Jun 5, 2019)

Awarded last night in San Francisco.
Named for the full moon of June - and the round pink pouch.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 5, 2019)

Nice. Where from?


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2019)

wonderful, beautiful bloom! I love the color
and the graceful shape. Congratulations!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 6, 2019)

Pink and chunky.


----------



## mccallen (Jun 6, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice. Where from?


From Ecuagenera! 
I’ve gotten a number of very nice plants from them over the years!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 8, 2019)

Phrag. (Sedenii x kovachii)


----------



## abax (Sep 26, 2019)

My Sedenii is blooming now and this lovely flower seems all
Sedenii to me. Perhaps there's a size difference?


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 27, 2019)

love it!!!... how many points?


----------

